# Sugar, not just salt, linked to high blood pressure



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sugar, not just salt, linked to high blood pressure (Health.com) — Eating too much sodium can push your blood pressure into the danger zone. Now, researchers are reporting that eating too many sweets–or drinking too much soda–may have a similar effect. People who consume a diet high in fructose, a type of sugar and a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

